# Disabling/Removing Intel HD drivers - Enabling ATI/AMD

## TunaSnax

Hey Guys and Girls!

I'm looking for direction on kernel config and driver/firmware addition and removal for my scenario here -

My laptop has both, Intel HD 3000 and ATI/AMD 6330M chips. I initially setup my install using the Intel chip/drivers/firmware and it's been running smoothly. But now, with the whole Steam thing going around I thought I'd try and switch to the ATI card. 

I understand VGA Switcheroo has the functionality I require, but when I tried to get it working a while ago it didn't work  :Razz: 

Seeing how I have no real use the the Intel chip(this machine isn't mobile), I thought I'd skip the VGA switcharoo (for now) and just remove anything Intel, and get the ATI card working. 

Can anyone give me direction on how to do this? 

Would it be as easy as doing this backwards: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Intel_GMA

Then doing this?: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fglrx

Thanks all, I appreciate the help!

----------

## DONAHUE

```
emerge linux-firmware
```

 then following http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fglrx  will get the job done including losing intel graphics.

----------

## TunaSnax

Hey DONAHUE!

Thanks for replying. I've completed this your recommendation. Unfortunately, I get a black screen when starting X. Here is my Xorg.0.log. Any ideas? (ignore those time stamps... my time gets all horked sometimes. Something wrong with my CMOS battery)

```

[    88.928]

X.Org X Server 1.13.0

Release Date: 2012-09-05

[    88.928] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    88.928] Build Operating System: Linux 3.4.9-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[    88.928] Current Operating System: Linux gentop 3.6.11-gentoo #2 SMP Mon Feb 4 11:03:28 PST 2013 x86_64

[    88.929] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

[    88.929] Build Date: 28 January 2013  09:45:58AM

[    88.929]

[    88.929] Current version of pixman: 0.28.0

[    88.929]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    88.929] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    88.930] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Feb  4 11:48:06 2013

[    88.932] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    88.932] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    88.932] (==) ServerLayout "aticonfig Layout"

[    88.932] (**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" (0)

[    88.933] (**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

[    88.933] (**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

[    88.933] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    88.933] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    88.933] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    88.938] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    88.938]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    88.938] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[    88.938]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    88.938]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[    88.939] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[    88.939]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    88.939]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[    88.939] (==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/

[    88.939] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    88.939] (**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

[    88.939] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    88.939] (II) Loader magic: 0x80dbe0

[    88.939] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    88.939]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    88.939]    X.Org Video Driver: 13.0

[    88.939]    X.Org XInput driver : 18.0

[    88.939]    X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[    88.941] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0126:104d:907b rev 9, Mem @ 0xc0000000/4194304, 0xb0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00008000/64

[    88.941] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 1002:6741:104d:907b rev 0, Mem @ 0xa0000000/268435456, 0xc8400000/131072, I/O @ 0x00007000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    88.941] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[    88.941] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    88.942] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    88.942] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    88.942] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    88.942] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    88.942] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    88.942] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    88.942] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    88.942] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    88.943] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    88.943] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    88.943] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    88.943] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    88.943] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    88.943] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    88.943] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    88.943] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    88.944] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[    88.944] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[    88.944] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[    88.944] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[    88.944] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    88.944] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    88.944] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[    88.945] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[    88.945] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[    88.945] (II) "glx" will be loaded by default.

[    88.945] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    88.949] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    88.953] (II) Module glx: vendor="Advanced Micro Devices, Inc."

[    88.953]    compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.0.0

[    88.953] Loading extension GLX

[    88.953] (II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

[    88.953] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

[    88.990] (II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - AMD Technologies Inc."

[    88.990]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 9.1.11

[    88.990]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    88.991] (II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

[    88.991] (II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

[    88.991] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

[    88.991] (II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - AMD Technologies Inc."

[    88.991]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 9.1.11

[    88.992] (II) AMD Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:9.01.11

[    88.992] (II) AMD Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: UNSUPPORTED-9.01

[    88.992] (II) AMD Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Oct 18 2012 21:13:01

[    88.992] (--) using VT number 7

[    88.993] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

[    89.000] (II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb /etc/ati/amdpcsdb.default

[    89.003] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

[    89.003] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

[    89.003] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

[    89.003] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

[    89.003] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

[    90.102] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 11

[    90.102] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

[    90.111] (--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x6741) found

[    90.111] (II) fglrx: intel VGA device detected, load intel driver.

[    90.111] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[    90.112] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module intel

[    90.112] (II) UnloadModule: "intel"

[    90.112] (II) Unloading intel

[    90.112] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)

[    90.112] (WW) fglrx: Fail to load intel driver!

[    90.112] (II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

[    90.112] (II) AMD Video driver is unsigned

[    90.113] (II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x12b8730

[    90.113] (II) fglrx(0): === [xdl_xs113_atiddxPreInit] === begin

[    90.113] (EE)

[    90.113] (EE) Backtrace:

[    90.115] (EE) 0: X (xorg_backtrace+0x36) [0x59a356]

[    90.115] (EE) 1: X (0x400000+0x19e259) [0x59e259]

[    90.115] (EE) 2: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7fd8925d9000+0x10460) [0x7fd8925e9460]

[    90.115] (EE) 3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (xdl_xs113_atiddxPxPreInit+0xd6) [0x7fd88fa0ed96]

[    90.116] (EE) 4: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (xdl_xs113_atiddxPreInit+0x1fcb) [0x7fd88f9eb84b]

[    90.116] (EE) 5: X (InitOutput+0x9de) [0x47d6ee]

[    90.116] (EE) 6: X (0x400000+0x28033) [0x428033]

[    90.116] (EE) 7: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7fd8912664bd]

[    90.116] (EE) 8: X (0x400000+0x27d99) [0x427d99]

[    90.116] (EE)

[    90.116] (EE) Segmentation fault at address 0x0

[    90.116]

Fatal server error:

[    90.116] Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

[    90.116]

[    90.116] (EE)

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

[    90.116] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[    90.116] (EE)

[    90.118] Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

```

----------

## DONAHUE

did you run  *Quote:*   

> aticonfig --initial

  to generate xorg.conf?

----------

## TunaSnax

Yes, did that and it completed successfully.

----------

## DONAHUE

Do you have the ability to disable intel video in bios?

----------

## DONAHUE

My menuconfig graphics section is as follows:

 *Quote:*   

> Graphics support  --->
> 
> <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  --->
> 
>  --- /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)                                                    
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> qlist -IC x11-drivers
> 
> x11-drivers/ati-drivers
> 
> x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev
> ...

 

----------

## TunaSnax

No option to disable to Intel card in the bios. Do you think re-emerging xorg-server would help?

----------

## Gusar

 *TunaSnax wrote:*   

> No option to disable to Intel card in the bios.

 

This means you can't use the radeon card directly, it'll always be the intel card responsible for display. So install xf86-video-intel again and activate intel KMS in the kernel. But note that this scenario only works with specific versions of ati-drivers and xf86-video-intel. Good luck figuring out which ones exactly, it's a big giant mess.

----------

## DONAHUE

can't argue with gusar, I avoid laptops.

----------

## TunaSnax

Darn!

Well, thanks anyway guys! I appreciate the time you took at help. 

Now it's time to unwind this mess :S

----------

